# Makita RP2301 insert plate



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm looking for a table insert plate for the new Makita RP2301 router. The Incra magna lock seems like a reasonable choice but I see they only have one listed for the previous 3612 model. Does anyone know whether it will fit ? No replies so far from the company. Anyone attached this router to a table yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2010)

Seems like the new Makita RP2301fcx is just that, very new. Not one of the companies involved was able to tell me whether the pre-drilled insert plates for the Makita 3612C would fit the Rp2301. I found a shop that still had both models and the little bolts at the bottom is in the same evenly spaced 12,3,6 and 9 o'clock position and measures the same.... so it will fit.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

You can always make your own plate. You already have a template to do the job. The sub plate that's already mounted.


----------

